# distracted :( - and life moves on



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dear friends of ours are going through a horrible horrible situation.

The husband Paul has been dealing with pain and breathign issues for a couple months now, hes been in the hospital off and on for the past couple months. 

Today we got the news that it is cancer and he only has days to live.

He has 3 small kids and a wife. 

Im sorry but im going to be distracted for a while, I just cant focus its to devastating!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: distracted *

Dear Stacey,

Prayers for them and hugs for you. hang in there and do what you can for them and take care of yourself too.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: distracted *

Oh no...that is devastating news..  ...my heart goes out to you...Paul and family.....prayers.... sent your way...... :hug: ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: distracted *

ray: :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: distracted *

Oh Stacey.....I am so very sorry :hug: .....I understand being distracted, We just found out that our very best friends that are family to hubby are getting divorced after 14yrs of marriage  ......we are so very sad, hard to think about anything else at the moment.

You and your friends are in my prayers.....all you can do is be strong for them and be there for them and see them through their darkest hours......I pray that he knows the lord. When my mom died at 62yrs old and I was in my early 30's our faith is what got us through......she was my very best friend, I miss her every day but know that I will see her again.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: distracted *

Wow, what horrible news  I am so sorry Stacey, many thoughts and prayers going out to your friends and their family. Cancer is a horrifying, terrifying thing to deal with. I lost my mom to cancer 3 years ago


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: distracted *

You all are in my prayers...and I still say them every night!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: distracted *

thanks guys

personally I know i could move on its the kids I worry about. THe youngest is 8 and she is such a doll. And was telling me yesterday what they were going to do when Daddy came home and it breaks my heart. Since the news came this afternoon I dont think they know yet. I also worry about the boy who is 13 - he already has attitude issues and bottles things inside. I worry that this will send him over the edge at some point. the 11 year old is the strong one - does everything she can to keep things together but its just going to be to much for her and I dont know what to say or do. They see me as their big sister and I want to make everything all better and thats not going to be possible. They live 1 mile from me so I am at their house constantly. I also board my horse at their farm.

So I could use prayers for strength because its going to be a long road.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: distracted *

Lifting you and your friends in my prayers ray: .


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: distracted *

Wow! It is so hard when tragedy strikes! My thought are with you and their family and that the children are able to withstand the coming days/weeks!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: distracted *

:hug: and ray: to you and your friends. I am so sorry, what horrible news.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: distracted *

Lots of prayers coming your way Stacey-stay strong. Those kids are going to need you! :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: distracted *

my parents are taking the kids up to the hospital - our pastoral counselor will be there. my dad is really hurting - he went to highschool with Paul.

this just sucks!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: distracted *

Sending my thoughts and prayers your way for him and his family. We lost two longtime friends-one a neighbor-to cancer this year within a week of each other. The one had just recently been diagnosed. And the other lost her husband to it as well. She had two kids about my age. It's tuff. I think we've all been affected by it in one way or another. I have a cousin that's gone through it and beat it a couple times. All you can do is keep helping them out as much as you are able, and be an ear for the kids to talk to. Definately keeping them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: distracted *

Stacey, I am so sorry to hear this. :hug: I am right there with you, Paul will be in way better hands, but it is the kids, family and friends that I hurt for.
I pray that the lord will wrap his loving arms around the family and friends of Paul during this time. :hug:

Stacey, we are here for you.


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

*Re: distracted *

ray: :grouphug: :hug: I'm so sorry to hear that it's never easy to lose someone close to you and it's always harder when they have young children, I am sure that your support means the world to them and I pray for strength for you and the family in this terrible time. Its always nice to have friends around to comfort us when were going through loss. So sorry I hope things go as well as they can and that God is with you all


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: distracted *

So heartbreaking for sure....I will continue to pray for the family...  :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: distracted *

My thoughts and prayers are with Paul, his family, and all his friends. I'm wishing you and your family much strength as you support the family during this time. One never knows where the strength comes, when you have to be strong for someone else, but it does. I know it's cliche, but words are not always necessary, your presence and the things you do speak volumes. Also, don't forget to allow yourself time a good cry or release of feelings, it will get you through the times that seem unbearable. ray: :hug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: distracted *

Stacey,

:hug: ray: My son was 13 when my husband died. After the police left, (Joe died at a job of a heartattack while in his van doing paper work) I had to go down to the basement and tell Charlie. It was horrible. We had no warning and no time to say goodbye. Charlie will be 19 in Dec. is still wishes he had been able to say bye.

Five months later, my step-dad passed. He was terminal so we were able to say bye sort of. We lived about 50 minutes away and had gone back to Georgia to pick up more boxes. (moving to Bama) We had planed to sign paper work on our new house Friday afternoon. Papa Bear died at 4:30 am. I beat the coroner to the house.

I've been through both types of death. (not knowing and knowing) They both suck. With the knowing, you can say all the things you need too, plus get things in order. I didn't know anything when Joe died. I didn't know where all the papers were or anything. I learned real quick. I also learned to get a lot of copies of the death certificate. Everybody wants it. (morg. comp, credit cards, bank, car loans, SS office.)

The SS office will be a big help to her and the kids. That's why they are there. Use them. If you or her need to talk, let me know. I'll send you my number. I've been there. Charlie can talk to the son if he needs too.

Bless you all. Your on the prayer list.
Gina


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: distracted *

thank you all for your prayers and concerns.

My Uncle Paul went to be with the Lord this afternoon. He now has Independence from his broken body.

Not the way I wanted to have my Holiday but God knows best - I must believe that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: distracted *

I am... so very sorry... for your loss .....my deepest sympathies to you and the family....my heart breaks for you..  ...Uncle Paul ... is in ..really good hands now...... :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: distracted *

yup and he has the best seat in the house for fireworks


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: distracted *

 :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: distracted *



> yup and he has the best seat in the house for fireworks


 He sure does..... :thumb: :wink: :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: distracted *

What a challenging time for the family & you Stacey. God will help you continue to be a big sister even with the passing of your Uncle Paul. Lord bless you honey.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: distracted *

Jenna really enjoyed the fireworks -- she was like Daddy this and daddy that. Because he always loved them (even if they are illegal in NJ  but that never stopped him since he was a lieutenant police officer in town haha no one was going to get him in trouble when he was their boss hehe)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: distracted *

Stacey, I am so sorry to hear that. He is with the lord now and pain free, that is a positive thing from this.

How are his kids doing? I sure pray that gods loving arms will wrap around them and comfort them in the time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: distracted *

they cried a lot when he passed. They bounced back pretty quick though. It wont hit them till much later in daily living. Im sure the funeral will be difficult.

Josh is taking it hard. My mom reminded him that he is his fathers son and just as SO MANY people were impacted by Paul's life so Josh can be an impact on so many people. And to make him proud by growing up to be a fine young man. He go real emotional over that and Josh never does. Its going to be hard for him he has always had some authority issues and just turning 13 days ago its going to be a long road without his Dad.

The girls, Jenna and Christina are doing alright, they are functioning you know, its not like they sit and cry all the time. But it will hit them in waves Im sure.

Janice is such a strong Christian woman its a blessing to watch her as she handles others grief and reminds them of how peacefully he went and how blessed he was to have people who loved him and he loved surrounding him in those last days and moments. She is grieving and also trying not to think to much you can see. Once the numbness wears off she will have a lot to deal with.

My parents are taking charge of a lot of things and making arrangements so she doesnt have to. Its so hard on my Dad I know because hes been all emotional. But God is good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: distracted *

Stacey, I too know the pain of loss and I know that the hurt never leaves the heart...I lost my dad to a terminal disease 5 years ago at age 50, and though I did get to say goodbye and I was with him when God called him home, I know that he is in a better place...just like your Uncle Paul. Be with his children as much as you can be and always remind them of the good times they had with their daddy and that they should carry on with their lives as even though he's not here, he's ALWAYS with them. I firmly believe that those we are close to that have been called Home are always by our side and they do make their presence known. Prayers sent to help his family and yours get through the next few days, they will be tough.
It seems that children are the hardest hit when the family suffers a loss, it's going to break your heart seeing them go through the grieving :hug:

The hardest thing I had to go through wasn't that I lost my daddy but it was hearing my 7 year old nephew sob and cry because his pap pap died...still breaks my heart remembering. What I said to Dillon helped to heal me as well. This is what I told him..." Pap Pap went to heaven Buddy, up there he didn't need his sick body, what you see isn't him because he left behind what he no longer needed...he can hunt and go for walks again now because God gave him a healthy new body when he got his wings"

I am so sorry you have suffered such a loss, be strong :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: distracted *

Oh Stacey......we just got back home after being out of town over the 4th.....just saw this. :hug: I am so sorry for you and your family's loss and for his family.......time will easy the pain...My mom died 10yrs ago and I still miss her so much and it still hurts, but you learn to live with it.... with a dull ache for the one you loss.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: distracted *

My post didn't publish the other day, didn't know 

So I want to say that I am very very sorry for your loss. Paul sounds like an amazing man, and left all too soon. Such a shame he left on July 4th, but it will be a day of remembering him, and the fireworks he loved  I lost my mother the day before Mothers day in 2006, and it has forever changed that holiday for me. But it also makes it so much more special.

My thoughts and prayers go out to his children, and his wife. I feel so awful for kids who lose parents, a huge hole is ripped away from their lives. All the things they can't experience together. It's heartbreaking. Again many thoughts and prayers going your way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: distracted *

Thank you all -- we can use all the prayers and support today. View just started my parents are already there but I will arrive just before the funeral so I am still at home.

I saw the family before the car came to pick them up. The kids are doing ok right now Janice could use lots of prayers if you think of this family today. Pray for God to be very real to them and be their comfort and their peace. The pain will be intense today as reality hits and they bury him.

I appreciate those who have posted on my facebook and text me and given me cyber hugs - you have no idea how much that means to me. I want to be strong for my friends and be there for them but I need it too so God has been awesome with sending people my way to support me as well.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: distracted  - funeral today 7/9*

so sorry to hear about this - it is heartbreaking when you think of the kids. Time will heal, and prayers are with all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: distracted  - funeral today 7/9*

:hug: ray:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: distracted  - funeral today 7/9*

Prayers said and hugs sent. Bless you and the family. ray: :grouphug:

Gina


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: distracted  - funeral today 7/9*

Will be thinking of you today


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: distracted  - funeral today 7/9*

Thinking of you and of the family. Sending prayers your way...

-Tina


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you 

its a long road a head but thankfully God will be with us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

God sure will.... :thumbup: .....if you feel down...always remember ....he is there to listen....pray and eventually...the frustration.....stress will subside.... as time goes by.... it gets easier....but we will always remember....the good times....that we where given with our loved ones ....while they were with us.... :hug: 

Hang in there Stacey....we are here for you...as well as the man upstairs... :wink: :grouphug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I am just so sorry.....I hate cancer, my grandma just passed away too with cancer....it sucks


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am sooo sorry Stacey, I know how you feel, my pop-pop just passed away on the 18th of june, I have been on here reading and posting but just didn't want to post that it had happened, I have tears rolling down my face as i type... He went when he was trying to pull out a stump on a large tractor, it flipped over because he was pulling from the back with a rope, if only he did it with the truck or something, the funeral was very hard but just the way he would want it, having family and friends there. His casket was absolutely beautiful, navy blue stainless steel with navy seals on each corner and one huge one inside on the cover, he looked amazing and his hair was perfect (as usual) and i was amazed at how many people showed up (my mom jokes she proabably met half of them at wawa getting his morning coffee and donut, he was a chattrbox, especially to strangers, he never had enough friends).

You and the family are in my prayers, Stacey :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bree you have been in my prayers too since i heard. Your loss is so great I feel for you :hug: :tears:


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you stacey


----------

